# System aufräumen mit emerge depclean? [solved]

## tommy_d

Guten morgen zusammen,

Ich habe das Gefuehl, dass sich auf meinem System verschiedener Schrott angesammelt hat, den ich loswerden will (na ja, ausserdem mÃ¶chte ich dabei was lernen...).

Also habe ich mal einen emerge --depclean gemacht, mit folgendem Ergebnis:

```

# emerge --ask --depclean

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

~kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kicker-3.4.3

~kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kscd-3.4.3 kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1 kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 kde-base/kghostview-3.4.3 kde-base/konsole-3.4.3 kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3 kde-base/kicker-3.4.3 kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.3 kde-base/khexedit-3.4.3 kde-base/kdict-3.4.2 kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.3 kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.1 kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.3 kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.3 kde-base/kate-3.4.3 kde-base/knode-3.4.3 kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3 kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkmime-3.4.3 required by kde-base/knode-3.4.3

~kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kscd-3.4.3

~kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 kde-base/knode-3.4.3

~kde-base/kwin-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

~kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

~kde-base/kde-env-3 required by kde-base/kscd-3.4.3 kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1 kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 kde-base/kghostview-3.4.3 kde-base/konsole-3.4.3 kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3 kde-base/kicker-3.4.3 kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.3 kde-base/khexedit-3.4.3 kde-base/kdict-3.4.2 kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.3 kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.1 kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.3 kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.3 kde-base/kate-3.4.3 kde-base/knode-3.4.3 kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3 kde-base/kcalc-3.4.3

~kde-base/mimelib-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkcal-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/libksieve-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/certmanager-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/kcminit-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

~kde-base/kontact-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 kde-base/knode-3.4.3

~kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkonq-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kicker-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 kde-base/knode-3.4.3

~kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kmail-3.4.3

~kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.3

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --deep world` prior to depclean?

```

Den emerge --update --deep world habe ich definitiv unmittelbar vorher gemacht, davor einen emerge --sync auch.

Jetzt fÃ¤llt mir am Beispiel der ersten Fehlermeldung :

```

~kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.3 required by kde-base/kicker-3.4.3

```

auf, dass ich nicht mehr kicker-3.4.3 benutze sondern kicker 3.5.5 (sagt emerge --search kicker).

Ich erinnere mich, mal im Zusammenhang mit kde was gelesen zu haben (weiss leider nicht mehr wo) ueber "slotted" ebuilds, und dass da mehrere Versionen des gleichen Pakets koexistieren koennen. Koennte das die Ursache sein? Und wie werde ich einen Slot elegant los, ohne den "aktuellen" Slot zu zerschiessen? Oder habe ich da was Grundsaetzliches nicht verstanden und das Problem liegt ganz woanders ??

Gruss und Dank, ThomasLast edited by tommy_d on Thu Dec 14, 2006 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Du musst alle 3.4er Sachen löschen:

cd /var/db/pkg

emerge -C `find -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 2|grep kde|grep 3.4| gawk -F "\.\/" {' print $3 '} ` -av

Tobi

----------

## tommy_d

danke Finswimmer, es hat etwas gedauert, aber jetzt ist der emerge --depclean gelaufen. Viele Gruesse nach Langen,

Thomas

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

wie hast du das gemacht?

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, möchte aber nicht die KDE 3.4 sachen löschen.

Ich möchte auch wieder ein durchlaufen des Deepcleans haben.

Gruss jörg

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann trag einfach ein paar Pakete in die World Datei ein.

Das müsste dann die zirkulären Abhängigkeitsprobleme lösen.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich versuche meine world Datei immer sauber zu halten.

Wenn ich KDEBASE installiere steht da auch nur KDEBASE drin und

nicht noch KDELIBS.

Das ist doch irgendwie wieder ales Käse!!!

Da ich dann die ganzen Programme irgendwann wieder rausholen muss

um mein System wieder sauber zu machen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Ok.

Dann installier dir mal udept. Damit kannst du dir dann eine neue World Datei erstellen lassen.

Danach sollte -depclean wieder gehen.

Tobi

----------

## tommy_d

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> wie hast du das gemacht?
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Problem, mï¿½hte aber nicht die KDE 3.4 sachen lï¿½chen.
> ...

 

$ cd  /var/db/pkg 

$ find -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 2 |grep kde|grep 3.4

und dann die ca. 10 Eintraege von Hand mit emerge -C rausgeknallt

----------

